# Which frame Look 386i, 555 or S-Works Tarmac?



## d0z3y (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi
I am looking to buy myself a new bike in the next month or two. Unfortunately it is hard to be able to arrange for a test ride of the bikes I am interested in so I may well be buying based soley on recommendations from my LBS (very good), reviews etc. Given the amount I am going to spend this does worry me!

I will be using the bike for a mixture of Triathlons (olympic and half ironman distances), as well as audax and cyclosportives of around 100 miles like the Etape.

At the moment the frames I am thinking about are: Look 386i, Look 555, Specialized S-Works Tarmac or maybe an Isaac Impulse.

At the moment I am leaning towards the 386i. The thing that concerns me is how comfortable it is going to be on the longer rides. This is mainly based on the review done by the (UK) magazine Cycling Plus in their Tour De France supplement.

I am also planning on getting a set of Zipp 404s to use for the Tri's.

The other thing I am unsure about is whether there is a difference between the 386 & 386i (I have seen both in different places on the web).

Does anybody have any advice of recommendations?


----------



## Seamusthedog (Oct 31, 2003)

*I like the 386i*

I have ridden my 386i for the past year. It's a great bike. I think it does everything pretty well, which sounds like what you are looking for. It's comfy for long distance rides yet stiff enough for shorter crits.

The 386i is the same as the 386 except the headset is integrated with the fame. I guess if it went bad the frame would be toast, but I am not sure.

I've never ridden the 555, but hear that it is a nice bike. You could proobably get the 386i for alot cheaper than the 555 since they stoppped producing them.


----------



## TheBaumer (May 21, 2004)

*386i...*

I've got a 386.
And ride with Zipp 404s.
It's great: stiff and very smooth.
Unfortunately, it's a tad big, so if a 59cm is your size, I
can sell it in like new condition.
Just let me know.


----------



## d0z3y (Sep 25, 2005)

TheBaumer said:


> I've got a 386.
> And ride with Zipp 404s.
> It's great: stiff and very smooth.
> Unfortunately, it's a tad big, so if a 59cm is your size, I
> ...


Baumer, thanks for the offer but I am pbly going to go for a smaller frame.


----------



## Seamusthedog (Oct 31, 2003)

d0z3y said:


> Baumer, thanks for the offer but I am pbly going to go for a smaller frame.


The 386i frame has a longer top tube than most bikes. So if your like me with a long torso it fits great.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

in terms of comfort the front end of the 555 will be a bit more compliant versus the 386, the 386 has a stiffer front end due to the monobloc interface between the toptube and seat tube

geomatry's are pretty much exact, so overall i would say go for the 555, plus the price has dropped for 2006!


----------



## TheBaumer (May 21, 2004)

As for top tube, the length is offset by a slacker seat tube angle, which acts to shorten the length of the TT, assuming same stem and setback is used.
As for stiffness, the 386 uses an older fork with less rigidity than the new HSC4s and 5s. This helps offset the difference.
I'd go with a used 386. They can be found cheap, even if mine won't fit. Check ebay once in a while.


----------

